

An experimental, invite-only peer review community for just about anything - bookshelf
http://wereview.io/

======
danohuiginn
...about which there is apparently no more information than this single line.

Give us a clue what you're planning?

~~~
bookshelf
The concept is one line long. I didn't see a reason the add too much wording
at the moment.

------
bravura
An interesting concept.

However, as the number of reviewers grows, how do you maintain quality?

In the limit, the system becomes one in which anyone can sign up. So how do
you maintain quality once the floodgates eventually open?

(Saying: "That won't happen" is not a good answer. There has to be some notion
of a reputation system.)

edit: With respect to the argument that the floodgates will not open, how will
that occur? What is the model for keeping things a closed community? Nearly
every "invite-only" community tends to get blown out after a while.

~~~
bookshelf
The "floodgates" will not necessarily open. This is meant to remain an invite
only community

------
denzil_correa
I understand you peer review "anything" but like most things in life,
"everything" has finite bounds. It would be nice if you could let us know what
"anything" is though. Good luck!

------
nzealand
Were view?

For a moment I thought this had something to do with werewolfs.

